# Samsung HDTV to Laptop (HDMI2/DVI greyed out)



## wardym (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi, in the Source List on my 42inch Samsung HDTV The AV, Component, HDMI and HDMI2/DVI options are "greyed out", so even when I hook my PC to the TV I it wont accept it, it just states that "The Source is not connected, please check the connection again. Im connecting from my laptop using a VGA to HDMI cable but nothing is being recognised.

I have tried the Samsung hotline who talked me through an update, this didnt work and they say it may need to come in for repair, its only 2 months old and just seems to be an issue with the locking out of some functions. There are various vids on youtube, one of whichg suggests "shorting out the VGA lead on node #10" but im reluctant to do this, plus, as I said it VGA to HDMI and they show VGA to Vga on the videos.

Any help would be appreciated,

Thanks in advance, Martin.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Before you haul it in for a repair that it doesn't need - try one of THESE

VGA is an analog signal. The Samsung is undoubtedly looking for a digital signal via the HDMI port. When it doesn't see one it just says "No habla ingles"


----------

